

Ask HN: Strategies for getting customer development/feedback on Freelance Tool - imrank1

I&#x27;m building http:&#x2F;&#x2F;signup.codefix.io but am struggling with getting feedback on if this actually solves a problem for freelancers and what problems I could solve for them. The idea came out of my own experiences doing one off fixes for people.<p>Anyone have suggestions on how to get feedback from freelance developers and people who would post projects on the site?<p>Thanks
======
t0
I've seen something similar several times. It is a good idea, but the
marketing is extremely difficult.

